# [OT] Laptop kauf "defekte Pixel"

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich möchte mir evt. ein Notebook kaufen.

Diesen werde ich mir wohl bei einem Online Versand bestellen.

1)

Es gibt beim Online Versand Handel eine möglichkeit den Laptop auf

defekte Pixel durchschauen zu lassen. 

Allerdings ist hier wieder ein Aufpreis von ca. 15€ fällig.

Ich habe doch ein zwei Wöchiges rückgabe Recht.

Wenn ich festelle da ist ein Pixel defekt, gebe ich das Ding doch ohne Angaben

von Gründen wieder zurück?

Wazu zahlt man dann für den Pixelcheck? Oder sehe ich da was falsch.

2)

Ich werde den Rechner per Nachnahme bezahlen.

Ist zwar etwas teurer, aber wenn die nicht liefern muss ich nicht hinter meinem Geld

herlaufen. Also keine Ware kein Geld.

Wie läuft das denn wenn ich das Ding zurückschicken möchte.

Also vom Kauf zurücktrette, wie muss ich den Rechner versenden und wie bekomme ich mein Geld?

3)

Wie viele defekte Pixel muss ich eigentlich hinnehmen?

Gruß Jörg

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo,

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Wazu zahlt man dann für den Pixelcheck?

 

Du bezahlst 15 EUR für den Aufwand des Händlers, wenn er prüfen muss. Du bezahlst mit Deiner Zeit (und etwas Geld für Sprit), wenn Du den Check selbst machst, und das Gerät zurückschicken musst, falls es Pixelfehler hat.

Wichtig: aufpassen dass keine Spuren durch die Inbetriebnahme zurückbleiben, sonst kann der Händler Dir die Abnutzung in Rechnung stellen.

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Also vom Kauf zurücktrette, wie muss ich den Rechner versenden und wie bekomme ich mein Geld?

 

Normalerweise liegt ein Rücksendeschein mit Rücksendeaufkleber bei. Ab zur Post damit und gut (nicht vergessen, das auch quittieren zu lassen!).

Gibts keinen Rücksendeschein, dann erst mal auf eigene Rechnung, muss der Händler später erstatten. Aber dann unbedingt mindestens versichert senden, sonst hast Du keinen Nachweis, dass Du das Gerät zurückgeschickt hast.

Deinem Geld musst Du ggf. trotzdem hinterherlaufen. Mancher Händler versucht, Dich statt einer Rückzahlung mit einem Gutschein abzuspeisen (was er afaik aber nach Fernabsatzgesetzt nicht darf).

Eine Nachnahmelieferung bietet übrigens auch nur eine relative Sicherheit, falls Dein Händler Dir eine Packung Ziegelsteine schickt; bezahl doch per Bankeinzug, den kannst Du notfalls kostenfrei stornieren lassen.

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Wie viele defekte Pixel muss ich eigentlich hinnehmen?

 

Herstellerspezifisch. Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass der Hersteller seine eigene Spec mittels Produktionsendtest einhält.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi oscarwild,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Du bezahlst 15 EUR für den Aufwand des Händlers, wenn er prüfen muss.
> 
> 

 

OK da laufe ich lieber zweimal zur Post, dann habe ich mir das Geld gespart.

Danke fuer die Antwort.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## schachti

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *JoHo42 wrote:*   Wie viele defekte Pixel muss ich eigentlich hinnehmen? 
> 
> Herstellerspezifisch. Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass der Hersteller seine eigene Spec mittels Produktionsendtest einhält.

 

Nein, das hängt nicht vom Hersteller ab, sondern mit welcher Pixelfehlerklasse das Gerät beworben wird.

----------

## schachti

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> OK da laufe ich lieber zweimal zur Post, dann habe ich mir das Geld gespart.

 

Diese Einstellung finde ich bedenklich. Das Widerrufsrecht ist für so etwas nicht gedacht, und Kunden, die das so handhaben, verursachen damit unnötige Kosten, die die anderen Kunden mittragen müssen... Sei so fair und bezahl das Geld für den Pixelfehlertest.

----------

## oscarwild

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das Widerrufsrecht ist für so etwas nicht gedacht

 

Was ist daran unfair? Es ist IMHO weder rechtlich noch in irgend einer Weise moralisch bedenklich, von seinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch zu machen. Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob sich der Kunde einfach den Kauf nochmal anders überlegt hat, ihm die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses nicht gefällt oder eben ob ein Pixelfehler stört.

Es ist überhaupt DAS Argument schlechthin, per Versandhandel einzukaufen, und beschert dem Versandhandel auch guten Umsatz, während der IchBinJaSoBlöd-Markt mir den Vogel zeigt, wenn ich ihn um Rücknahme bitte - egal weshalb. Mit absoluter Sicherheit sind die durchschnittlichen Kosten für einen Widerruf außerdem bereits im Kaufpreis enthalten.

----------

## Anarcho

Also mindestens aus Ökologischer-/Klimasicht sollte man es vermeiden unnötig Hinundher zu fahren oder Pakete unnötig durch die Gegend zu schicken.

Als ich mir meinen 24" TFT geholt habe bin ich deshalb extra in den lokalen Handel gegangen und habe mir das Gerät vor dem Kauf vorführen lassen. Das war dann zwar auch ein paar Euros teurer als der billigste Internethandel, dafür hatte ich aber keinen Ärger.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *JoHo42 wrote:*   OK da laufe ich lieber zweimal zur Post, dann habe ich mir das Geld gespart. 
> 
> Das Widerrufsrecht ist für so etwas nicht gedacht.

 

Doch ist es. Es ist im Fernabsatz dafür gedacht, die Prüfung der Ware "wie im Laden" zu ermöglichen.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Ja, genau dafür ist das Widerrufsrecht doch da. Auch ich hab meinen aktuellen Monitor zweimal bestellt - der erste hatte nen Pixelfehler und wurde zurückgeschickt. Und ein schlechtes Gewissen habe ich deswegen bestimmt nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Es ist überhaupt DAS Argument schlechthin, per Versandhandel einzukaufen, und beschert dem Versandhandel auch guten Umsatz, während der IchBinJaSoBlöd-Markt mir den Vogel zeigt, wenn ich ihn um Rücknahme bitte - egal weshalb.

 

++

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lso mindestens aus Ökologischer-/Klimasicht sollte man es vermeiden unnötig Hinundher zu fahren oder Pakete unnötig durch die Gegend zu schicken. 
> 
> 

 

Ich wohne fast gegenüber von der Post und von daher ist das aus Klimasicht kein Problem.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Diese Einstellung finde ich bedenklich. Das Widerrufsrecht ist für so etwas nicht gedacht, und Kunden, die das so handhaben, verursachen damit unnötige Kosten, die die anderen Kunden mittragen müssen... Sei so fair und bezahl das Geld für den Pixelfehlertest.,
> 
> 

 

Ich frage mich wozu ich Geld für einen Pixeltest bezahlen soll? Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass das Gerät in Ordnung ist.

Beim Autokauf wird ja auch nicht noch mal Geld genommen für einen Lacktest.

Wenn die solche Tests anbieten, dann scheinen woll sehr viele Probleme mit den Dispalys zu haben, sonst würden die das nicht machen.

Eigentlich habe ich mich gefragt, warum ich für einen Pixeltest überhaupt bezahlen soll, wenn man das so Handhaben kann.

Selbst wenn das andere Kunden mittragen, OK aber andere haben doch auch die Möglichkeit das so zu Handhaben.

Wer dafür zahlt ist doch selber schuld, das sind doch wieder unötige Leistungen die man eigentlich nicht braucht.

Das ist auch bei Autoversicherungen so, warum soll man einen ADAC bezahlen wenn man ein Auto mit Garantie vom Hersteller hat,

also bei Neufahrzeugen, bzw Jahreswagen usw.

Aber den Haken muss du erst mal aus deinen Unterlagen streichen, sonst ist die Versicherung gleich wieder 40 Euro, im Jahr teurer.

Gruß JörgLast edited by JoHo42 on Fri Aug 01, 2008 6:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Ich denke das der Pixeltest nicht nur für diesen einen Monitor angeboten wird. Ich denke eher das es sich dabei um einen Service des Händlers handelt.

Meist ist bei so einem Pixeltest auch eine mindestens 6 Monatige Garantie vom Händler auf Pixelfehler freiheit dabei.

----------

## think4urs11

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich frage mich wozu ich Geld für einen Pixeltest bezahlen soll? Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass das Gerät in Ordnung ist.

 

Gemäß der Eingruppierung der Displays in verschiedene Klassen kann das Gerät ja auch in Ordnung sein selbst mit (im Extremfall 5) defekten Sub-Pixeln, wenn es gemäß ISO 13406-2 Class II beworben wird.

Du bezahlst extra dafür das du garantiert ein Gerät einer quasi höheren Klasse zugeschickt bekommst, d.h. ein Gerät das auch gemäß strengerer Ausschußkriterien noch 'ok' ist - eigentlich ganz einfach.

Wer diese 'Extragebühr' sparen möchte darf sich ja jederzeit ein Gerät gemäß ISO 13406-2 Class I kaufen - und darf sich dann zurecht bei jedem einzelnen defekte Subpixel ein Ersatzgerät geben lassen.

Platt gesagt kann sich Erna Krause auch nicht bei Aldi beschweren das die von ihr gekauften Güteklasse B Eier so viel kleiner sind als die von Ihrer Nachbarin Fr. Schnakenberg die Klasse A kauft.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi ThinkUrS11,

das macht Sinn, nur versuche mal die Classe von so einem Display zu finden.

Auf der Seite des Online Handels findest du keine Informationen.

Im Datenblatt des Produktes findest du auch Null informationen ueber die Klasse.

Also bestellen, anschauen, falls mehr als einer defekt wegschicken.

Das ist das was bleibt.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Anarcho

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> lso mindestens aus Ökologischer-/Klimasicht sollte man es vermeiden unnötig Hinundher zu fahren oder Pakete unnötig durch die Gegend zu schicken. 
> ...

 

Ach so, die Post beamt die Pakete nun Strom- und Emmissionslos durch die Gegend? Dann ist ja gut....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Wie schon gesagt, also Alternative gibt es immer noch die lokalen Läden. Lass dir den Monitor vorführen und gut ist. Dann hast du auch einfach weniger Stress, weniger Wartezeit usw.

Und sollte das Gerät in der Garantie kaputt gehen hast du es auch einfacher. Zudem unterstützt du die lokalen Händler und damit auch noch deine Stadt.

----------

## Necoro

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ach so, die Post beamt die Pakete nun Strom- und Emmissionslos durch die Gegend? Dann ist ja gut....  

 

Naja ... bei genügend großem Händler und genügend großer Postfiliale kann ohne Bedenken angenommen werden, dass alle beteiligen Maschinen / Fahrzeuge sowieso benötigt werden. Insofern ist es Banane...

Finde die Hetze gegen Versandunternehmen hier gerade sehr merkwürdig ... ich gehe auch immer mehr dazu über per Versand zu bestellen... ist zwar nicht immer billiger - aber im Falle von zB amazon bei weitem schneller ("nee - ham wir gerade net da. Können wir aber bestellen") und sicherer ("ja nee -- zurücknehmen ... keine Ahnung ... der Chef ist gerade im Urlaub" .. zwei Wochen später: "nö. zurücknehmen tun wir nicht, weil sie sind selber schuld und so")

/edit: Und: Der Händler muss sich die Sachen auch erstmal liefern lassen ... Und: Um zB nen Monitor zu kaufen, bräuchte ich ein Auto mit dem ich zum Händler fahre, weil mit SBahn und tragen könnte das schwierig werden. Per Post kann ichs mir direkt an die Tür liefern lassen... Auch hier kann angenommen werden: Das Postauto fährt sowieso - ich nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Auf der Seite des Online Handels findest du keine Informationen.
> 
> Im Datenblatt des Produktes findest du auch Null informationen ueber die Klasse.

 

Ist trotzdem relativ einfach. Class III und IV gibt es eher theoretisch, in der realen Welt werden nur I und II verkauft, zumindest soweit es den Consumerbereich und Europa angeht. Verbraucher würden schlechteres nie akzeptieren und selbst 'dumme' Hersteller ruinieren sich nicht freiwillig den Ruf. Bei Industriedisplays für den Bergbau oder was-weiß-ich mag es etwas anders aussehen.

Und da 'Class I' ein prima Werbemittel ist wird das immer angegeben 'garantiert fehlerfrei' - oder anders gesagt wenn nichts explizit genannt ist kann man von Class II ausgehen.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ach so, die Post beamt die Pakete nun Strom- und Emmissionslos durch die Gegend? Dann ist ja gut....  

 

Bei euch noch nicht? Naja das Landvolk ...  :Wink: 

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> mit SBahn und tragen könnte das schwierig werden.

 

(find) Erst oberhalb von 24 Zoll.

Abgesehen davon ist der Trend zum (Internet-)Versandhandel nur der logisch nächste Schritt weg von 'Tante Emma' über Supermarkt und Einkaufszentren am Stadtrand. Inwieweit man diese Entwicklung gut findet ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. (Umweltbelastung, Arbeitsplätze, Betonwüsten, alles an einem Platz, Bequemlichkeit, menschliche Ansprechpartner vor Ort, ...)

----------

## magicteddy

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Diese Einstellung finde ich bedenklich. Das Widerrufsrecht ist für so etwas nicht gedacht, und Kunden, die das so handhaben, verursachen damit unnötige Kosten, die die anderen Kunden mittragen müssen... Sei so fair und bezahl das Geld für den Pixelfehlertest.

 

Falsch, genau dafür ist das Widerrufsrecht gedacht. Es soll eine Prüfung des Artikels, wie im Laden, ermöglichen.

-andreas

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

```

Wichtig: aufpassen dass keine Spuren durch die Inbetriebnahme zurückbleiben, sonst kann der Händler Dir die Abnutzung in Rechnung stellen.

```

Wenn das Gerät bei mir ankommt und es sind schon kratzer am Gehäuse oder am Display.

Wie kann ich dem Händler nachweisen, dass diese nicht von mir kommen.

Also ich packe aus und es schon ein blöder kratzer drauf.

Wenn ich die selber mache, ist das eine Sache, aber wenn das schon beim Verpacken (Hersteller/Versandhändler) passiert ist?

Was habe ich da für möglichkeiten bzw, worauf muß ich achten.

Ich nehme das Packet nicht an wenn das defekt oder beschädigt ist.

Deshalb Zahle ich auch per Nachname, dann habe ich keinen ärger mit dem kram.

Es könnte auch sein, dass die Firma pleite geht in der Zeit, in der ich das Gerät kriegen soll.

Dann bekommt man das auch nicht, dann schaut der Insolvenzverwalter wohin das Geld gehen soll.

Das ist für mich das Argument für eine Nachnamezahlung.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ```
> 
> Wichtig: aufpassen dass keine Spuren durch die Inbetriebnahme zurückbleiben, sonst kann der Händler Dir die Abnutzung in Rechnung stellen.
> ...

 

Ein Mangel oder auch mehrere Mängel kannst du ja sowieso erst beim auspacken feststellen. Vorher geht's ja eh nicht! Du musst es nur schnellstmöglich melden! Also unmittelbar nach Entdeckung eines Mangels. Das ist alles!

----------

